# Blue Gingham Armchairs



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I see that you are in Washington D.C.-----There must be a furniture store or two around there.

Comfort is such a personal thing that you must sit in each chair to see if it fits you.---Mike---


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

-=chuckle=-

DM


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> -=chuckle=-
> 
> DM


Don't you just have to sit in a chair and try it on for size?

I usually bring a novel to the store --and plan on a short nap,too.

Certainly not an item I would buy mail order.

Got to have good vibes,you know.--M---


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Don't you just have to sit in a chair and try it on for size?
> 
> I usually bring a novel to the store --and plan on a short nap,too.
> 
> ...


Don't forget feng shui.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

....and of course, make sure you "distress" it to make it fashionable!
Me, I'd just let the dogs use it for a day......

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Finding the comfy chair is the hard part. You can always get it covered in whatever you want. I am tall and have long legs so a lot of chairs tend to be way to short for me and catch me mid thigh. An ex was short and had trouble finding chairs that weren't too deep for her and that let her legs bend at the knee. Same thing off the ground. The top of your thigh should be about parallel to the floor with your foot just resting on the floor.

I know that bad seating is one contributing factor to the DVT I suffered. Don't even get me started on airline seating which is designed to fit absolutely no percentile of the population.


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

sdsester said:


> Don't even get me started on airline seating which is designed to fit absolutely no percentile of the population.


When they try to please everyone, they end up pleasing no-one.

DM


----------



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

sdsester said:


> I know that bad seating is one contributing factor to the DVT I suffered. Don't even get me started on airline seating which is designed to fit absolutely no percentile of the population.


Oh, I get superficial thromboses due to a a blood clotting disorder, but never a DVT. Are you still on blood thinners? Any residual pain? 

I have permanent thrombophlebitis and get mild pitting edema if either I sit too long or if I'm on my feet too long. :furious: I also have to heparinize when I fly. I DIY now because I had to quit my last job because I was in chairs or sitting too long. 

Not to mention that I've had two hemoragic events subsequent to warfarin.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yikes

I had no idea what an important topic comfy blue gingham chairs could be.



:laughing:


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

oh'mike said:


> Yikes
> 
> I had no idea what an important topic comfy blue gingham chairs could be.
> 
> ...


shhhhhh.... you'll get them started on fuzzy slippers......

DM


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

DangerMouse said:


> shhhhhh.... you'll get them started on fuzzy slippers......
> 
> DM


Careful. How about the so far overlooked market for steel toed fuzzy slippers? Although inspired for power chair users they could work just sitting in a comfy blue gingham chair.

http://cervete.wordpress.com/2010/08/06/steel-toe-slippers-for-power-wheelchair-users/


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I have a neighbor whos wife came home with a pair of yappy little dogs---

I've been thinking of fuzzy slippers ever since.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Back to the spirit of the post. I went with a friend to one of the hotel furniture liquidation places here in Chicago yesterday. The place we went to specializes in buying depreciated (not worn out looking at all) furnishings from high end Ritz Carlton, Hyatt, etc. properties. I was pleasantly surprised and impressed with the quality of furnishings and the price point. It was well worth the trip. 

They had lots of comfy, super nicely constructed and upholstered chairs that would have looked alright recovered in blue gingham I guess. 

I am a little leary of buying anything with a cushion here in the City. Bed bugs have found their way into lobby sofa cushions of $575/hour law firms. Some furniture places do offer pre-delivery superheating treatments. Worth it I suppose.


----------

